# need ideas for an unusual shelter



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

For the first two or three days after he showed up with his injured tail in April, Mr. Casper, my stray, slept in his house, which is in my screened-in porch. Once he started to feel a little better, though, he refused to go back in. He must have gotten stuck somewhere and injured himself trying to get free, because he seems totally traumatized by the idea of being enclosed. I tried a few different cardboard boxes, a clear plastic storage tote, and then just put a couple of different beds and mats on the rug, some with heated pads inside. He wouldn't use any of them, even though it was chilly some nights. In fact, he didn't even want to stay in the porch; he took to sleeping on the doormat by the front door. People driving by late at night must think I'm the worst cat owner ever for leaving him out there when it's chilly.

In the past week, he's been sleeping in the porch again, on his little condo or on a mat that I can put a heating element in. It's supposed to get chilly next week, and at some point, it's going to be flat out cold. I have brought him in on very cold nights in the past, but he really hates being kept inside overnight - especially since the last 2 times I kept him in, the vet showed up the next morning to poke and prod him. 

Any ideas about how to give him some sort of protection, at least from the wind, if he continues to reject his house? I suppose maybe I could cover the screens somehow? Or make a kind of lean-to? Gah. This cat.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok...I had to laugh and think....I wouldn't want to take advantage of your hospitality, no matter how tempting, if you invited a doctor in to stick me with a needle for breakfast either!

Will try to think of a solution when I stop giggling!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh stop that!  Well, I wouldn't tell you what was for breakfast...either time...You'd just trust me again after the first time, figuring you'd already been poked and prodded so surely that was done.  Actually, the mobile vet's getting a call next week anyway. He's overdue for his shots. Maybe I'll make some bacon to lure him?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL ok...for bacon it might be worth it. Poor guy....poked and prodded for a warm night AGAIN


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What about a lean to corner out of clear plastic in his favourite spot?

Or putting clear plastic over the screens so they are covered but he doesn't feel trapped?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

The clear plastic, is a good idea, it would cut down on any wind, rain, or snow too...


----------

